# Catching CF Flights around Canada.



## willellis (13 Feb 2011)

Hey all. I am wondering if someone could tell me where I could find a schedule of flights that are heading across Canada, either on the DWAN or internet. Thanks.


----------



## aesop081 (13 Feb 2011)

There is no CF-operated regular passenger service for flights within Canada.


----------



## willellis (13 Feb 2011)

Yea, but is it not the case that regular scheduled flights (cargo or otherwise) can carry CF members from origin to destination?


----------



## aesop081 (13 Feb 2011)

willellis said:
			
		

> Yea, but is it not the case that regular scheduled flights (cargo or otherwise) can carry CF members from origin to destination?



There are no regular scheduled flights, cargo or otherwise. Everything is "as required / on the ATO". Flights may or may not leave when planned and sometimes, not at all.

Flights tasked by the ATO will not be on the DWAN and certainly not on the internet for just anyone to see.


----------



## aesop081 (13 Feb 2011)

If anything, try here :

http://trenton.mil.ca/2AMS/npschome_e.htm


----------



## willellis (13 Feb 2011)

Right on. Thanks a bunch. Is this link only good for intranet use?


----------



## aesop081 (13 Feb 2011)

willellis said:
			
		

> Right on. Thanks a bunch. Is this link only good for intranet use?



Yes.


----------



## willellis (13 Feb 2011)




----------



## Gramps (14 Feb 2011)

I would suggest calling NPSC as well, the web page may or may not be 100 percent accurate. On flights where there may be any Dangerous Cargo booked, Pri 5 pax are not permitted. Some flights are specific for Duty travel only while others are open for Pri 5 pax after user requirements are met. While others (as already mentioned) get cancelled or re tasked with little to no notice.


----------



## Retired AF Guy (14 Feb 2011)

Gramps said:
			
		

> ............. others (as already mentioned) get cancelled or re tasked with little to no notice.



Or diverted. I had a friend of mine in Cold Lake who, during Ex Maple Flag, decided spend a day in an AWACS. The aircraft an equipment malfunction and flew straight home to Oklahoma. Try explaining to your OC why you were late for work!


----------



## aesop081 (14 Feb 2011)

.......and its not because you go on a flight to wherever that you are returning home with that aircraft. You are likely to be stuck getting back on your own.


----------



## willellis (14 Feb 2011)

Link didn't work. Not sure why. I will give NPSC a call as well.


----------



## dapaterson (14 Feb 2011)

Try going to the Trenton website (DWAN), then to Lodger units, then to 2 AMS; link to currently scheduled flights is on the lower left.


----------



## 211RadOp (14 Feb 2011)

Here is the NPSC link on DWAN:

http://trenton.mil.ca/ops/2AMS/old/npschome_e.htm


----------



## willellis (14 Feb 2011)

That worked. Thanks!


----------



## willellis (14 Feb 2011)

Ok, so after navigating this site a bit further, I found that it is terribly out of date. The flight schedules have not been updated in the last 5 to 6 years. Any idea if there is a different or better source of written information?


----------



## aesop081 (14 Feb 2011)

1-800-823-3857


----------



## Rheostatic (14 Feb 2011)

Well it does say "old" in the URL.

http://trenton.mil.ca/8WingUnitsOperational/2AirMovSqn/NonDutyTravel_eng.asp


----------



## willellis (16 Feb 2011)

Hehe. Nice. Thanks for the # BTW.


----------



## kawa11 (17 Jun 2011)

oops.
Can't delete this post for some reason.

Nothing to contribute, just a mistake with the touchpad and a slow, POS, mozilla..


----------

